# Lost Paddle on Clear Creek...



## tequilamockingbird (Jun 14, 2011)

here's a very rough little edit I tossed together in a real hurry this afternoon, of my fun little joy ride through rigo...
YouTube - ‪Why you should always stay in your boat... Rigor at 1100cfs‬‏


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

So if you don't get it back... you'll get the opportunity to get away from that HORRID 65% offset!!:lol:

Hopefully you find it though. SUCKS losing a good paddle!


----------



## tequilamockingbird (Jun 14, 2011)

there's a 12 pack for anyone that finds it, i lover her so dearly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Not to be a dick but your line looked good, it didn't seem like you were in the hole, happens to us all way to step it up. Headed up there today, I'll keep an eye out for it.
-Tom


----------



## griffithkayaking (May 9, 2010)

TJ, thanks for the reply and looking for it.. if anyone else finds it, claim your beer and good karma by getting ahold of dodge or myself. my number is 303-916-7033


----------



## tequilamockingbird (Jun 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Not to be a dick but your line looked good, it didn't seem like you were in the hole, happens to us all way to step it up. Headed up there today, I'll keep an eye out for it.
> -Tom


yeah i think i just bugged out and thought that I was stuck, i was pretty nervous paddlin through the lead in. thanks a bunch man i really appreciate it. let me know if your rallyin lower i'd be game to go with ya for sure. 303 709 9222


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the video. That took balls to run that rapid, I don't blame you for being nervous. Not many people paddle Rigo at this level and a ton of them that do run it when it is meaty don't get their intended line. The highest I've ever tried it is about 800 cfs and I did the whole thing upside down and so did the guy who went in front of me.

Good thing you ended up on the right side of the big rock below the main Rigo hole... I think the slot on the left is super dangerous with flow because more water is going that way and it is easier to end up there... and there is usually a log chocked somewhere in there.

Nice swim, you snagged the best eddy in that section.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

The higher it gets the more flushy the hole is, I got stuck in the diagonal hole above it last week and surfed out of it river right and dropped backwords into the hole against the wall, I got a good deep stroke and was able to dig my way out against the wall. it is way pushier at these flows but if ya hold on hopefully it will let ya go. 
We are meeting for a black rock to dam run at 5:30 at the dam, if you want to meet up for it, if not I'll keep my eye open for it.
-Tom


----------



## tequilamockingbird (Jun 14, 2011)

I take it you didn't find it tom?


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

tequilamockingbird said:


> I was running black rock down through the play park today, and had the bright idea to run rigor on my way down, ended up getting a nice little thrashing in that hole of doom and took a little swim. Any way my Red and black Werner Powerhouse that is 200cm long and has a lovely 65offset with a "Keep Kayaking, Pucon Kayak Hostel" sticker on the left paddle blade. Unfortunately the paddle was very new and I had large lapse in judgment and had not put my name or number on it yet. If you could please return it to me that would be very much appreciated. Please call 3 0 3 709 - 92 22 if you find it, it really meant a lot to me.



Frankie! That was epic! hope you find it.


----------



## JP Griffith (Sep 7, 2010)

u bastard! i chase your boat down lower and help get it to shore... then book it to tunnel 1 on my own and have to wait for you guys for half an hour! i figured it just took a while for you to get back to ur car... now i find out you guys stopped and cracked open a beer?!? ridiculous! im prob doing lower with the old man tomorrow sometime after 3... give him or me a call if u wanna join.


----------



## tequilamockingbird (Jun 14, 2011)

JP Griffith said:


> u bastard! i chase your boat down lower and help get it to shore... then book it to tunnel 1 on my own and have to wait for you guys for half an hour! i figured it just took a while for you to get back to ur car... now i find out you guys stopped and cracked open a beer?!? ridiculous! im prob doing lower with the old man tomorrow sometime after 3... give him or me a call if u wanna join.


I had to do the booty right then and there or else the river gods could have gotten really angry... it only took a minute and you had nothing better to be doing


----------

